# Surviving Being Thrown from Motel Balcony in Florida



## Prairie dog (Dec 16, 2020)

Surviving Being Thrown from Motel Balcony in Florida​https://people.com/pets/dog-nicknamed-miracle-after-being-thrown-from-motel-balcony/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

Should have thrown the woman off the same balcony!

When it comes to certain things, I just can't be nice, this is one of them.

So happy the dog will be alright and is recovering.


----------

